# i didnt know you cant eat mousse while pregnant



## painted_pony

I did not know that you shouldn't eat mousse while pregnant. I just ate a quarter pound of oreo mousse from the local grocery store. According to the internet Theres raw eggs in mousse. I've never gotten sick from eating mousse sold at this store before but now I'm worried. Should I be be worried that I ate this without knowing that I shouldn't? Earlier in my pregnancy I ate a raw steak before i know that I shouldn't do that and i was fine. It's not the same type of food, but they are both bad.


----------



## amjon

I'm pretty sure if you bought it in the store it was pasturized, so should be fine. :)


----------



## Boothh

I think you will be fine, like you say you've never got sick before, iv never got sick from raw eggs either! I ate the foamy type of meringue on lemon meringue pie the other week and was fine! Dont worry! Just avoid eating it again if it bothers you though I probably still would eat it :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

I've eaten chocolate mousses throughout this pregnancy... I didn't realise it was bad :shrug: I also ate a whole tub of cookie dough ice cream over 2 or 3 days before clicking on that cookie dough must have raw eggs in it :dohh:

But hey! We can't cut out everything we like or we'd be eating salads and fruits and that's it! Everything in moderation :)

XxX


----------



## j3ss

Just because it didn't make you sick before doesn't mean that you couldn't eat a contaminated batch and get sick now. I'd hold off on it while pregnant, but I also wouldn't panic about the stuff you've already eaten if you feel fine.


----------



## roxursox302

As long as its pasterized its fine! And I think to buy it at the grocery store it has to be.


----------



## kat2504

I expect this is a lot like mayonnaise. If you made your own mousse with actual raw eggs at home that would not be ok, but these shop products are manufactured in a factory and most likely pasteurised or not actually containing raw egg.


----------



## kristen77

Like the others have said, I'm sure it will be fine Hun :hugs:.

On a different note, three times now I've read your subject line and thought it reads "mouse" :dohh: !!

X


----------



## ems

I *think* shop bought is ok. I don't think large chains would use alot of raw eggs in products for the comeback if lots of people got sick, children and elderly are at higher risk too. I think they cover their backs buy using safer ingredients.


----------



## Bradpittswife

Sorry just glanced at this and thought it said mouse lol! Did freak me out for a second as I thought who eats mouse! Must be having a blonde day! Like others have said if you aren't Ill then don't worry just try not to do it again. You shouldn't eat raw egg as you are more at risk of catching bad stuff from it, but if the eggg was fine- which it clearly was as you aren't Ill- then on it's own it isn't bad iykwim xx


----------



## MeowPurr32

I've eaten things you're not supposed to, too. (Fresh squeezed juice that's not pasteurized, whipped cream, mousse, cheese made with raw milk, raw fruits and vegetables from restaurants where you don't know they washed it well, etc.) It's hard to avoid all of these things. For sure, do not worry about it. If at any point you think you are having symptoms of food poisoning, go to a doctor, but otherwise, I am sure we will all be fine with what we're eating.


----------

